# Installing packages indoors



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm installing 200 packages indoors next week. I'm sick of 15% of the packages drifting to nothing so I want it dark for a week or so until they get somewhat established then I'll move them out to separate yards. I've never tried this but feel confident it will work. Any suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Grassing up the entrance is not good enough for you?

Crazy Roland


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Zero suggestions. You have to post how it turns out. What are you going to vent them with while indoors?


----------



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Your wife must really love you!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

may I ask why?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Duct tape the entrance sir! Installing them indoors (presumably with the entrances closed) would still necessitate moving the colonies again, and I don't know what benefit keeping them sealed indoors would provide that keeping them sealed outdoors wouldn't?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have done it a time or two in years past when the weather was just too bad to do it outdoors seems like it worked ok. wouldnt leave them indoors too long. The biggest problem may be getting them settled in your locations without the drifting that you are trying to avoid. Perhaps some of the folks with indoor wintering expertise can offer some good suggestions


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We dump packages indoors. Dump 4 to 5 pounds of bees on straight foundation with feeder full of syrup. We leave them indoors (totally dark) for 3 days then move out. Very little if any drifting. Its important to move them out in the evening (NOT morning) so they settle back down during the night.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey, thanks Nick, that's EXACTLY what I'm planning on doing. Do you think 5 or 6 days is too long to leave them indoors? I could put another round of feed on if I need to. I'll make sure to move them at night instead of early morning, good advice.

BTW, not planning on duct taping any entrances.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What are you talking about, indoors? Like in a barn or a garage? You'll need quite a bit of room, w/ no windows. Won't they drift to the light?


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

"What are you talking about, indoors? Like in a barn or a garage? You'll need quite a bit of room, w/ no windows. Won't they drift to the light?"

Indoors 60'X90' metal insullated building. All windows covered. Black as night inside. Red lights used during installation or done at night. I could probably install 10 times that many in that building if I wanted (plenty of room).


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Not commercial, nor do I have a lot of experience installing packages. Seems like a lot of work moving hives multiple times when a handful of grass in each entrance should accomplish the same thing. Let us know the outcome. What would be awesome is if you did 100 outside and 100 inside and compared the results.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

We installed 700+ packages in the snow this year. Didn't have any drift at all.:thumbsup: If you are going to shake them in a night already why not out in the yards. Has anyone had nice enough weather for bees to drift yet this year. My bees have been in for a month and they have had maybe 5 fly days.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

One concern I would have is keeping the temperatures low enough. If temperatures get too high in a wintering room, the bees begin to "crawl" and soon the floor, ceiling, and walls are covered with bees. These bees don't find their way back the hive, die in a couple of hours. In a wintering room, the bees don't leave the hive nearly as easily in fall when they are first moved in than as in spring before they get moved out. Spring temperatures above 60F indoors are probably disastorous, and you wouldn't want temperatures to be above 50F for long. Not sure how high temperatures could go in fall but I think higher. Good air movement blowing on the hives helps keep the bees inside the hives as well. My guess is package bees would behave like fall bees in their urge to leave the hive.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

The most effective method I have seen for reducing drift in packages is to add a frame of open brood ( larvae ) at the time of installation.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I envision a mess of bee poop.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I think it would work great, but ya, you need it coolish otherwise they will all leave the boxes anyway.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ah heck Rob, put some Nutra-Bee in there, those bees for sure will never leave.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Some where there is a video of how Jim Paysen ( JZsBZs ) used to make up splits.
They would bring the parent hive into a building & make splits up on an assembly line type fashion.
Darn cool!!!!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

It would be interesting to see that video


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

NUTRA-BEE is definately going in there Keith! 
Yes, Tom, I wish I had enough brood to add a frame to each package. Maybe if I'd have fed the NUTRA-BEE earlier. 
Yeah, it's a cool video.


----------



## SCFarms (Aug 22, 2008)

Nick Noyes said:


> We dump packages indoors. Dump 4 to 5 pounds of bees on straight foundation with feeder full of syrup. We leave them indoors (totally dark) for 3 days then move out. Very little if any drifting. Its important to move them out in the evening (NOT morning) so they settle back down during the night.


when are you installing your queens and what kind of exceptance rate are you seeing?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Keith Jarrett said:


> put some Nutra-Bee in there, those bees for sure will never leave.


 WOW I hope this isn't your company motto


----------

